# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  La Commission de l'Union europenne accuse Apple denfreindre sa rglementation en matire de concurrence

## Stphane le calme

*L'Union europenne va ouvrir une enqute antitrust contre Apple dans le domaine du streaming musical,*
*suite  une plainte de Spotify * 

Tout a commenc en 2016 lorsque, dans le combat pour contrler le march du streaming musical, une mise  jour de lapplication Spotify sur iOS a t refuse. Spotify, sans voquer explicitement les motifs de rejet, sen est prise  Apple. Elle a accus la firme de Tim Cook dutiliser son processus de validation de lApp Store pour mettre en avant son propre service de streaming de musique. En guise de justification, Apple a expliqu que lditeur ne respecte pas les rgles commerciales. En effet, Spotify ne proposait plus  ses utilisateurs la possibilit de sinscrire  son offre premium depuis son application. Une dcision qui ne plairait pas  beaucoup dutilisateurs, mais qui permettait au service dviter de payer les 30 % de commission  Apple comme lexigent les rgles de lApp Store. Or, Spotify proposait de le faire en passant par son site officiel, ce qui serait contraire aux rgles imposes par Apple, qui stipulent quun dveloppeur doit proposer la possibilit de sabonner depuis lapplication si un tel abonnement pouvait tre souscrit ailleurs.

La firme de Cupertino a estim que les propos tenus par Spotify sont infonds et ne justifient gure son agacement. De plus, la firme a dclar regretter le fait que Spotify a dcid de rendre laffaire publique. Bruce Sewell, directeur juridique dApple, a envoy un courrier pour clarifier la situation avec une certaine ironie :  Il ne fait aucun doute que Spotify a largement bnfici de son association avec lApp Store. Depuis votre arrive en 2009 sur lApp Store, la plateforme dApple vous a fourni 160 millions de tlchargements pour votre application, engendrant des centaines de millions de dollars de revenus incrmentiels pour Spotify. Cest pourquoi nous sommes troubls que vous demandiez  tre exempts des rgles qui sappliquent  tous les dveloppeurs .

Apple a soulign dans sa lettre que ses rgles sappliquent  tout le monde, dans le but de favoriser la comptition et non pas de la dissoudre. Les autres services concurrents de streaming de musique proposent leurs applications sur lApp Store et sont soumis aux mmes conditions. Pour la firme, Spotify demande un traitement de faveur, elle voudrait profiter des avantages de lcosystme mis en place par Apple sans suivre les rgles et payer une compensation. Bruce Sewell a prcis les motifs du rejet de la mise  jour de lapplication Spotify,  savoir limpossibilit de sabonner directement depuis lapplication iOS et laffichage dune simple bannire dinformation, une tentative  manifeste de contourner les rgles dachats in-App de lApp Store . Enfin il a not quil serait heureux de permettre et de faciliter la validation de la mise  jour de Spotify sur iOS, ds quelle sera conforme aux rgles et rincorporera la fonction dabonnement dans lapplication.


*Trois ans plus tard, la tension sest amplifie*

Le combat a pris une autre dimension. En effet, selon un rapport du Financial Times, la Commission europenne prvoit de lancer une enqute sur la concurrence  lencontre de laffirmation de Spotify selon laquelle le fabricant diPhone utiliserait sa position de gardien de lApp Store pour  dsavantager dlibrment dautres dveloppeurs dapplications .

Dans une plainte dpose  la CE en mars, Spotify a dclar qu'Apple avait  inclin le terrain de jeu  en exploitant iOS, la plateforme et l'App Store pour la distribution, ainsi que son propre rival de Spotify, Apple Music.

Daniel Ek, PDG de Spotify, a notamment avanc ceci :

 Ces dernires annes, Apple a introduit dans l'App Store des rgles qui limitent dlibrment le choix et touffent l'innovation au dtriment de l'exprience utilisateur, agissant essentiellement  la fois comme joueur et comme arbitre pour dsavantager dlibrment les autres dveloppeurs d'applications. Aprs avoir tent sans succs de rsoudre les problmes directement avec Apple, nous demandons maintenant  la CE de prendre des mesures pour assurer une concurrence loyale.

 Apple exploite une plateforme qui, pour plus d'un milliard de personnes dans le monde, constitue la passerelle vers Internet. Apple est  la fois propritaire de la plateforme iOS et de l'App Store - et concurrent de services tels que Spotify. En thorie, c'est bien. Mais dans le cas dApple, ils continuent  se donner un avantage injuste  chaque tournant.

 Pour illustrer ce que je veux dire, laissez-moi vous donner quelques exemples. Apple exige que Spotify et les autres services numriques paient une taxe de 30% sur les achats effectus via le systme de paiement Apple, y compris la mise  niveau de notre service Gratuit vers notre service Premium. Si nous payions cette taxe, cela nous obligerait  gonfler artificiellement le prix de notre abonnement Premium bien au-dessus du prix de Apple Music. Et pour que nos prix restent concurrentiels pour nos clients, nous ne pouvons pas le faire.

 Sinon, si nous choisissons de ne pas utiliser le systme de paiement dApple, nous appliquons une srie de restrictions techniques et limitant lexprience  Spotify. Par exemple, ils limitent notre communication avec nos clients, y compris notre porte au-del de l'application. Dans certains cas, nous ne sommes mme pas autoriss  envoyer des courriers lectroniques  nos clients qui utilisent Apple. Apple bloque galement rgulirement nos mises  niveau qui amliorent l'exprience. Au fil du temps, cela a entran le blocage de Spotify et d'autres concurrents des services Apple tels que Siri, HomePod et Apple Watch .


*Ce que Spotify rclame ?* 

Daniel Ek indique 

 Nous ne demandons pas de traitement spcial. Nous souhaitons simplement bnficier du mme traitement que de nombreuses autres applications de lApp Store, comme Uber ou Deliveroo, qui ne sont pas soumises  la taxe Apple et nont donc pas les mmes restrictions .

Voici ce quils demandent  : 
Premirement, les applications devraient pouvoir tre en concurrence loyale sur le fond et non en fonction du propritaire de l'App Store. Nous devrions tous tre soumis au mme ensemble de rgles et de restrictions quitables, y compris Apple Music.Deuximement, les consommateurs devraient avoir un choix rel de systmes de paiement et ne pas tre  bloqus  ou obligs dutiliser des systmes avec des tarifs discriminatoires tels que ceux de Apple.Enfin, les magasins d'applications ne devraient pas tre autoriss  contrler les communications entre les services et les utilisateurs, notamment en imposant des restrictions injustes au marketing et aux promotions dont bnficient les consommateurs.
*La raction dApple*

Apple a eu loccasion de sexprimer officiellement sur le sujet. La Pomme a fait savoir que Spotify ne serait pas o il en est aujourdhui sans lApp Store, et que le service cherchait  obtenir le beurre (la distribution et le systme de paiements) et largent du beurre (100% des revenus gnrs par lApp Store). Ce  quoi Spotify a rpondu en qualifiant Apple dentreprise monopolistique.

  Au cours des dix dernires annes, l'App Store a contribu  crer plusieurs millions d'emplois, gnr plus de 120 milliards de dollars pour les dveloppeurs et cr de nouvelles industries grce  des entreprises cres et dveloppes entirement dans l'cosystme de l'App Store.

 Fondamentalement, l'App Store est une plateforme scurise o les utilisateurs peuvent faire confiance aux applications qu'ils dcouvrent et aux transactions qu'ils effectuent. Et les dveloppeurs, des ingnieurs dbutants aux grandes entreprises, peuvent tre assurs que tout le monde respecte les mmes rgles.

 Voil comment cela devrait tre. Nous voulons que davantage d'entreprises d'applications prosprent, y compris celles qui entrent en concurrence avec certains aspects de nos activits, car elles nous incitent  tre meilleurs.

 Ce que Spotify exige est quelque chose de trs diffrent. Aprs avoir utilis l'App Store pendant des annes pour dvelopper leur activit de manire spectaculaire, Spotify souhaite conserver tous les avantages de l'cosystme de l'App Store, y compris les revenus substantiels gnrs par les clients de l'App Store, sans apporter aucune contribution  ce march. En mme temps, ils distribuent la musique que vous aimez tout en apportant une contribution de plus en plus rduite aux artistes, musiciens et auteurs-compositeurs qui la crent - allant mme jusqu' traduire ces crateurs en justice.

 Spotify a parfaitement le droit de dterminer son propre modle commercial, mais nous nous sentons obligs de ragir lorsque Spotify rsume ses motivations financires dans des discours trompeurs sur qui nous sommes, ce que nous avons construit et ce que nous faisons pour soutenir les dveloppeurs indpendants, les musiciens, les auteurs et les compositeurs. crateurs de toutes les bandes . 


*La Commission europenne dcide de mener une enqute*

Aprs avoir examin la plainte et auditionn des clients, des concurrents et dautres acteurs du march, la Commission de la concurrence de lUE a dcid de lancer une enqute antitrust officielle sur le comportement d'Apple, selon trois personnes proches de lenqute qui se sont confies au Financial Times.

Les autorits de contrle de l'UE peuvent exiger des entreprises qu'elles modifient leurs pratiques commerciales juges illgales et infliger des amendes pouvant atteindre 10 % du chiffre d'affaires global d'une entreprise. Avec ce paramtre, si la condamnation arrivait cette anne, cela reprsenterait au pire une amende de 23,7 milliards deuros (sur le chiffre daffaires de 2018).

Les enqutes nont pas de date limite et peuvent mettre des annes  prendre fin. Toutefois, les entreprises peuvent acclrer le processus et viter les amendes en proposant de rgler les problmes avec des promesses contraignantes de changement de comportement.

Google sest vu infliger une amende de 1,49 milliard d'euros au mois de mars de cette anne pour violation de la lgislation antitrust dans le domaine du courtage et de la recherche. Lanne dernire, Google a cop dune amende record de 5 milliards de dollars pour avoir commis des violations dAndroid. 

Des appels ont t lancs pour envisager de dissoudre la socit de recherche. Cependant, en visite aux tats-Unis, Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la concurrence, a dclar publiquement quelle tait oppose  la dissolution des entreprises. Au lieu de cela, Vestager s'est engag  rglementer l'accs aux donnes.

 Dissoudre une entreprise, dissoudre une proprit prive serait trs ambitieux et vous auriez besoin d'un argument trs solide pour que cela produise de meilleurs rsultats pour les consommateurs sur le march que si vous pouviez utiliser des outils plus traditionnels. Nous traitons avec la proprit prive. Les entreprises qui construisent et investissent et russissent grce  leur innovation , a-t-elle dclar lors d'une interview accorde  SXSW plus tt cette anne.

Sources : Financial Times, Spotify, Apple

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple annonce le lancement d'Apple Arcade, un service d'abonnement  des jeux pour les plateformes iOS, Mac et Apple TV
 ::fleche::  Google lance Flutter 1.2, son SDK open source de dveloppement d'apps mobiles iOS et Android, et Dart DevTools, une suite d'outils de programmation
 ::fleche::  Apple ralentit votre iPhone, mais explique pourquoi vous ne pouvez lui en tenir rigueur en comparant les mises  jour iOS aux rnovations de cuisine
 ::fleche::  Microsoft recommande aux utilisateurs de son OS Windows 10 Mobile de passer  iOS ou Android, la fin du support de ce dernier approchant  grands pas

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'App Store et Apple Pay d'Apple cibls par les autorits antitrust de l'UE,*
*En raison des pratiques commerciales anticoncurrentielles visant  bloquer les concurrents*

La Commission europenne a ouvert mardi deux enqutes antitrust concernant les rgles sur App Store et Apple Pay du gant amricain Apple, lUE cherchant  comprendre les pratiques commerciales anticoncurrentielles dnonces et visant  bloquer les concurrents. La premire enqute visera  dterminer si Apple a enfreint les rgles de concurrence de l'UE avec ses politiques d'App Store, suite aux plaintes dposes par Spotify et Rakuten concernant le prlvement de 30 % sur les abonnements et des ventes d'ebooks par Apple sur son App Store. La Commission europenne se penchera galement sur Apple Pay pour dterminer si les conditions gnrales d'Apple concernant son systme de paiement sont contraires aux  ces  rgles.

 Nous devons veiller  ce que les rgles d'Apple ne faussent pas la concurrence sur les marchs o Apple est en concurrence avec d'autres dveloppeurs d'applications, par exemple avec son service de streaming de musique, Apple Music, ou avec Apple Books , a dclar Margrethe Vestager, chef de la division antitrust de l'UE.  J'ai donc dcid d'examiner de prs les rgles de l'App Store d'Apple et leur conformit avec les rgles de concurrence de l'UE .


Dans la premire affaire, la Commission europenne veut mener une enqute sur l'utilisation obligatoire du systme d'achat in-app d'Apple et sur les rgles empchant les dveloppeurs d'applications d'informer les utilisateurs d'iPhone et d'iPad des options moins chres disponibles ailleurs. Cette affaire fait suite  une plainte dpose l'anne dernire par le service sudois de streaming de musique Spotify.

Spotify a affirm qu'Apple utilise son App Store pour touffer l'innovation en restreignant injustement ses concurrents et pour limiter le choix des consommateurs au profit de son propre service Apple Music. Dans une plainte dpose  la CE en mars 2019, Spotify a dclar qu'Apple avait  inclin le terrain de jeu  en exploitant en sa faveur sa plateforme iOS et sa boutique en App Store. Daniel Ek, PDG de Spotify, a notamment avanc ceci lan dernier :

 Ces dernires annes, Apple a introduit dans l'App Store des rgles qui limitent dlibrment le choix et touffent l'innovation au dtriment de l'exprience utilisateur, agissant essentiellement  la fois comme joueur et comme arbitre pour dsavantager dlibrment les autres dveloppeurs d'applications. Aprs avoir tent sans succs de rsoudre les problmes directement avec Apple, nous demandons maintenant  la CE de prendre des mesures pour assurer une concurrence loyale . 

 Pour illustrer ce que je veux dire, laissez-moi vous donner quelques exemples. Apple exige que Spotify et les autres services numriques paient une taxe de 30 % sur les achats effectus via le systme de paiement Apple, y compris la mise  niveau de notre service gratuit vers notre service Premium. Si nous payions cette taxe, cela nous obligerait  gonfler artificiellement le prix de notre abonnement Premium bien au-dessus du prix de Apple Music. Et pour que nos prix restent concurrentiels pour nos clients, nous ne pouvons pas le faire . 

Rakuten, une socit de services internet, a dpos une plainte similaire auprs de l'UE en dbut de cette anne, allguant qu'il est anticoncurrentiel pour Apple de prendre une commission de 30 % sur les livres lectroniques vendus sur l'App Store tout en faisant la promotion de son propre service Apple Books.


Paralllement  l'enqute sur l'App Store, la Commission europenne se penchera galement sur Apple Pay pour dterminer si le systme de paiement d'Apple enfreint les rgles de concurrence de l'UE. En effet, selon Reuters, Apple accorde un accs limit  la fonctionnalit de communication en champ proche (NFC) de ses appareils iPhone et Apple Watch, ce qui signifie que les banques et autres prestataires de services financiers ne peuvent pas proposer de paiements NFC via leurs propres applications.

Laugmentation des paiements mobiles en Europe, due  la pandmie de coronavirus en cours, est  l'origine de lenqute sur Apple Pay, a indiqu la chef de la division antitrust de l'UE.  Il semble qu'Apple fixe les conditions d'utilisation de l'Apple Pay dans les applications et les sites Web des commerants , a expliqu Mme Vestager.  Il rserve galement la fonction "tap and go" des iPhone  Apple Pay. Il est important que les mesures prises par Apple ne privent pas les consommateurs des avantages des nouvelles technologies de paiement, notamment un meilleur choix, la qualit, l'innovation et des prix comptitifs , a-t-elle ajout.

*Apple se dit du par les enqutes antitrust de l'UE*

Apple a ragi  la nouvelle en accusant quelques entreprises d'avoir dpos des plaintes infondes et a critiqu les autorits antitrust de l'UE pour les avoir coutes et avoir ouvert deux enqutes sur son Apple Pay et son App Store.

 Il est dcevant que la Commission europenne avance des plaintes sans fondement de la part d'une poigne d'entreprises qui veulent simplement un voyage gratuit, et ne veulent pas jouer selon les mmes rgles que tout le monde , a dclar un porte-parole d'Apple dans un communiqu.  Nous ne pensons pas que ce soit juste - nous voulons maintenir des conditions quitables o toute personne dtermine et ayant une grande ide peut russir , a-t-il ajout.

Spotify s'est flicit de l'enqute de l'UE, en disant qu'il esprait que les rgulateurs traiteraient l'affaire en urgence, a rapport Reuters. Dans un communiqu, la socit a dcrit l'enqute comme une "bonne journe" pour les consommateurs, Spotify et les dveloppeurs.  Nous saluons la dcision de la Commission europenne d'ouvrir une enqute officielle sur Apple, et nous esprons qu'elle agira de toute urgence pour garantir une concurrence quitable sur la plateforme iOS pour tous les participants  l'conomie numrique .


 Il semble qu'Apple ait obtenu un rle de "gardien" en ce qui concerne la distribution des applications et du contenu aux utilisateurs des appareils les plus populaires d'Apple , a dclar Margrethe Vestager, dans un communiqu. Les deux enqutes antitrust officielles devraient dbuter immdiatement, la Commission promettant de mener des enqutes approfondies "en priorit".

Apple se rjouit galement de pouvoir prouver  la Commission europenne qu'elle a un objectif simple en tte.  En fin de compte, notre objectif est simple : que nos clients aient accs  la meilleure application ou au meilleur service de leur choix, dans un environnement sr et scuris. Nous sommes heureux de pouvoir montrer  la Commission europenne tout ce que nous avons fait pour que cet objectif devienne ralit . 

L'enqute sur Apple Pay arrive quelques mois aprs que les lgislateurs allemands aient vot en faveur d'une lgislation qui pourrait forcer Apple  autoriser d'autres entreprises  accder aux puces NFC de son tlphone. Apple a t surpris par le projet de lgislation, affirmant que cette mesure  pourrait nuire  la convivialit,  la protection des donnes et  la scurit des informations financires . Ces enqutes surviennent galement juste un jour aprs qu'Apple ait prsent les conclusions d'une nouvelle tude qui montre que son App Store a gnr  lui seul, en 2019, 519 milliards de dollars de facturation et de ventes totales estimes de produits et services physiques et de biens numriques .

En 2018, des possesseurs amricains d'iPhone avaient estim que les applications cotaient trop chers sur iOS  cause de la commission prleve par Apple aux dveloppeurs. Attendons de voir si ces actions europennes pousseront Apple  revoir ses conditions pour le bonheur des dveloppeurs.  Combien d'diteurs font faillite en raison des revenus qu'ils perdent au profit d'Apple, de Google et mme de Steam (pour les jeux) ? Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune ide, mais ce sont les paramtres que nous devrions examiner, plutt que l'argent que l'App Store rapporte  Apple , a crit un commentateur. Et vous, que pensez-vous de ces enqutes ?

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles enqutes ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quelles conduiront Apple  revoir ses pratiques commerciales ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Bruxelles va ouvrir une enqute antitrust contre Apple dans le domaine du streaming musical, suite  une plainte de Spotify
 ::fleche::  L'App Store a gnr environ 519 milliards de dollars de chiffre d'affaires l'anne dernire, selon Apple
 ::fleche::  USA : une Cour d'appel autorise des utilisateurs d'iPhone  poursuivre Apple pour monopole sur le march des applications iOS, avec son App Store
 ::fleche::  Des possesseurs d'iPhone estiment que les applications cotent trop chers sur iOS  cause de la commission prleve par Apple aux dveloppeurs

----------


## spyserver

Une autre aberration du systme c'est l'impossibilit d'avoir le pass navigo sur un iPhone alors que tellement de gens pourrait en profiter c'est n'importe quoi ...

Pareil plus rcemment avec le blocage des apps qui font du streaming de jeu video alors qu'Apple ne propose mm pas quelque chose ! 

Etre ouvert sur ces points la ne nuirait pas  Apple au contraire, je comprends pas les dcisions des dirigeants ...

----------


## defZero

Je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprs, mais quand j'ai lu l'intitul de l'article, j'ai bien rie




> L'App Store et Apple Pay d'Apple cibls par les autorits antitrust de l'UE,
> En raison *des pratiques commerciales anticoncurrentielles* visant  *bloquer les concurrents*


...Oui, bloquer les concurrents est en effet anti-concurrentielles, sinon qu'est ce qu'y le serait ?  ::aie:: 

Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles enqutes ?

Gardez l'argent des enqutes, les pratiques de ces botes sont dcrite noire sur blanc dans leurs CGV & CGU.
En les lisant, il faudrait vraiment avoir lesprit tordus pour y voir autre choses qu'un obstacle  la concurrence.
Mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si MS, Apple et les autres boites de technologies ne le faisaient pas depuis 35 ans maintenant.
Dailleurs, venir se plaindre maintenant, c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde.
A croire que nos dirigeant ont dj gaspills leurs rentes et qu'ils doivent faire les poches de leurs petits camarades.

Pensez-vous quelles conduiront Apple  revoir ses pratiques commerciales ?

Je ne croit pas, non  ::ptdr:: .
LA vrai question serait plutt de savoir, comment une boite qui  pour emblme une pomme croqu depuis 30 ans, peut-elle tre hype au point d'avoir convaincu des gens de vendre un rein pour s'offrir leurs bouses ?
Quand on sait que la plupart de leurs client ne toucheraient mme pas un fruits croqu sur une table pour le mettre au composte, c'est cocasse  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## archqt

Ils veulent juste de le thune

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Apple pourrait faire face  une plainte antitrust de l'UE d'ici l't prochain*
*en rapport avec la plainte de Spotify*

La Commission europenne a maintenant termin l'enqute qu'elle avait ouverte sur Apple dans le domaine du streaming musical  la suite de la plainte de Spotify il y a deux ans. Le fabricant de l'iPhone avait t accus par le service sudois de streaming musical dutiliser son processus de validation de lApp Store pour mettre en avant son propre service de streaming de musique. Les conclusions de l'enqute ne sont peut-tre pas trs bonnes pour Apple. En effet, des sources proches du dossier ont dclar jeudi qu'Apple devrait bientt tre confront  une plainte antitrust de l'UE dans le cadre de l'affaire qui l'oppose  Spotify.

*Bruxelles envisagerait une plainte contre Apple d'ici l't prochain*

La Commission europenne pourrait envoyer  Apple avant l't la communication des griefs exposant les violations prsumes des rgles antitrust de l'UE. L'affaire fait en effet suite  une plainte dpose par Spotify en mars 2019.  l'poque, Apple avait recal une mise  jour pour lapplication Spotify sur iOS. Une chose avec laquelle le sudois n'tait pas d'accord et avait donc port deux chefs d'accusation contre le gant de Cupertino auprs de la Commission. Il a accus la firme de Tim Cook dutiliser son processus de validation de lApp Store pour mettre en avant son propre service de streaming de musique.



En fait, Apple possde galement une application de streaming de musique appele Apple Music. En rponse  cette premire accusation, Apple a dclar que lditeur sudois ne respecte pas les rgles commerciales. Notons qu'au moment des faits, Spotify ne permettait plus  ses utilisateurs de sinscrire  son offre premium depuis son application. Cela lui permettait dviter de payer les 30 % de commission  Apple comme lexigent les rgles de lApp Store. Au lieu de cela, Spotify proposait de s'inscrire au service premium depuis son site officiel, ce qui serait contraire aux rgles imposes par Apple.

Ces dernires stipulent quun dveloppeur doit proposer la possibilit de sabonner depuis lapplication si un tel abonnement pouvait tre souscrit ailleurs. La deuxime accusation de Spotify concerne donc les 30 % de commission qu'il juge "exagre".  ce propos, la firme de Cupertino avait dclar que les propos tenus par Spotify taient infonds et ne justifiaient gure son agacement. De plus, elle avait dclar regretter le fait que Spotify avait dcid de rendre laffaire publique. Bruce Sewell, directeur juridique dApple, avait d'ailleurs envoy un courrier pour clarifier la situation avec une certaine ironie.

 Il ne fait aucun doute que Spotify a largement bnfici de son association avec lApp Store. Depuis votre arrive en 2009 sur lApp Store, la plateforme dApple vous a fourni 160 millions de tlchargements pour votre application, engendrant des centaines de millions de dollars de revenus incrmentiels pour Spotify. Cest pourquoi nous sommes troubls que vous demandiez  tre exempts des rgles qui sappliquent  tous les dveloppeurs . Apple avait soulign dans sa lettre que ses rgles sappliquent  tout le monde, dans le but de favoriser la comptition et non pas de la dissoudre.

Pour voir plus clair dans l'affaire, la Commission europenne avait dcid en juin 2020 de mener sa propre enqute sur les pratiques et les rgles appliques par Apple sur l'App Store. L'enqute a dsormais pris fin et les autorits antitrust semblent ne pas avoir t convaincues par les propos justificatifs d'Apple. Elles songeraient donc  le poursuivre pour violation des rgles de la concurrence dans l'union. Toutefois, Bruxelles n'a fait aucune dclaration sur le sujet depuis la rumeur.

*L'App Store favorise-t-il vraiment la concurrence comme le dit Apple ?*

Ces cinq dernires annes, de nombreux diffrends entre Apple et ses concurrents tirent leurs sources des rgles en vigueur dans l'App Store. Cela s'est notamment intensifi depuis la plainte de Spotify en mars 2019. Ainsi, outre l'affaire Spotify, la Commission enqute galement sur les rgles de l'App Store concernant toutes les applications concurrentes de la marque  la pomme. De mme, elle enqute aussi sur les rgles rgissant la distribution des e-books et des livres audio via l'App Store, ainsi que sur les conditions gnrales de son service de paiement mobile Apple Pay.

Jeudi, l'organisme britannique de surveillance de la concurrence a ouvert une enqute sur les pratiques d'Apple, tandis que l'agence quivalente nerlandaise serait sur le point de prendre une dcision sur sa propre affaire concernant l'App Store. Par ailleurs, dans la seconde moiti de l'anne dernire, Epic Game, le dveloppeur de la trs populaire franchise Fortnite, a aussi essay de passer outre les 30 % de commission d'Apple, mais a tout de suite t confront  la riposte du fabricant de l'iPhone. Fortnite a t immdiatement retir de l'App Store et Apple a voqu presque les mmes que dans le cas de Spotify.

Cependant, il est important de noter ici qu'Epic n'a pas supprim la possibilit de faire des achats dans son application iOS. En fait, l'diteur de jeu a plutt soumis une mise  jour qui donnait la possibilit  ses utilisateurs de choisir la faon dont ils souhaitent faire des achats dans l'application : soit via son propre systme de paiement in-app ou soit via celui d'Apple. Bien sr, Epic a port plainte contre Apple en allguant, tout comme Spotify, qu'Apple abuse de sa suppose position dominante sur l'App Store. Il a galement protest contre les 30 % de commissions qu'Apple prend chez un dveloppeur aprs chaque achat effectu dans son application.

Dans sa riposte, qualifie de "froce" par beaucoup, Apple avait menac Epic de rvoquer son accs  tous les outils de dveloppement ncessaires pour crer des logiciels pour les plateformes Apple. Il avait galement dcid de bloquer toutes les offres concernant le moteur de jeu Unreal d'Epic aux dveloppeurs tiers. Pourtant Apple n'a jamais prtendu que ce dernier avait enfreint une de ses politiques. En gros, non content d'avoir supprim Fortnite de l'App Store, Apple s'tait attaqu  toute l'activit d'Epic dans des domaines indpendants.

Par la suite, un juge a tout de mme interdit  Apple de nuire au moteur de jeu Unreal. De son ct, Epic a form une coalition avec d'autres entreprises mcontentes des politiques appliques par Apple sur l'App Store afin de mener des actions de protestation. Epic, le service de rencontres Match Group, Spotify et des dizaines d'autres dveloppeurs ont form ce qu'ils appellent la "Coalition for App Fairness". Apple semble s'tre mis  dos pas mal de dveloppeurs l'anne dernire, et les choses ne vont pas en s'arrangeant, car de nombreuses enqutes et plaintes antitrust contre lui, Google et Facebook sont galement en cours aux tats-Unis.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'App Store favorise vraiment la concurrence ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple jouit d'une position dominante sur l'App Store ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, une plainte antitrust de l'UE contre Apple serait-elle justifie ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Bruxelles va ouvrir une enqute antitrust contre Apple dans le domaine du streaming musical,  la suite d'une plainte de Spotify

 ::fleche::  Des centaines de dveloppeurs d'applications veulent rejoindre la Coalition for App Fairness, un groupe pour la dfense de la libert de choix et la concurrence loyale sur l'App Store

 ::fleche::  Epic demande  la Cour d'obliger Apple  rtablir Fortnite sur l'App Store. Notant une diminution de 60 % des joueurs sur iOS, l'diteur se dit prt  lancer une vitrine de tlchargement concurrente

 ::fleche::  Apple reoit l'ordre de ne pas bloquer le moteur Unreal Engine d'Epic au travers d'une dcision de justice qui confirme le droit du gant de la marque  la pomme d'jecter Fortnite de l'App Store

 ::fleche::  La justice rejette les demandes de rparation d'Apple dcoulant de sa bataille contre Epic sur Fortnite. Elle estime qu'Apple doit prsenter des faits et non se contenter de lancer des affirmations

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Commission europenne pourrait inculper Apple dans les jours  venir pour abus de position dominante,*
*suite aux plaintes concernant le prlvement de 30 % sur les achats in-app * 

En juin 2020, la Commission europenne a annonc l'ouverture de deux enqutes antitrust concernant les rgles sur App Store et Apple Pay de la grande enseigne amricaine Apple. L'objectif de lUE est simple : comprendre les pratiques commerciales anticoncurrentielles dnonces par la concurrence qui indique avoir t bloque. La premire enqute visait  dterminer si Apple a enfreint les rgles de concurrence de l'UE avec ses politiques d'App Store, suite aux plaintes dposes par Spotify et Rakuten concernant le prlvement de 30 % sur les abonnements et des ventes d'ebooks par Apple sur son App Store. La Commission europenne a dcid de se pencher galement sur Apple Pay pour dterminer si les conditions gnrales d'Apple concernant son systme de paiement sont contraires aux  ces rgles.

 Nous devons veiller  ce que les rgles d'Apple ne faussent pas la concurrence sur les marchs o Apple est en concurrence avec d'autres dveloppeurs d'applications, par exemple avec son service de streaming de musique, Apple Music, ou avec Apple Books , a dclar Margrethe Vestager, chef de la division antitrust de l'UE.  J'ai donc dcid d'examiner de prs les rgles de l'App Store d'Apple et leur conformit avec les rgles de concurrence de l'UE .

Dans la premire affaire, la Commission europenne a lanc une enqute sur l'utilisation obligatoire du systme d'achat in-app d'Apple et sur les rgles empchant les dveloppeurs d'applications d'informer les utilisateurs d'iPhone et d'iPad des options moins chres disponibles ailleurs. Cette affaire fait suite  une plainte dpose en 2019 par le service sudois de streaming de musique Spotify.

 l'poque, Apple avait recal une mise  jour pour lapplication Spotify sur iOS. Une chose avec laquelle le sudois n'tait pas d'accord et avait donc port deux chefs d'accusation contre l'entreprise auprs de la Commission. Il a accus la firme de Tim Cook dutiliser son processus de validation de lApp Store pour mettre en avant son propre service de streaming de musique.


En fait, Apple possde galement une application de streaming de musique appele Apple Music. En rponse  cette premire accusation, Apple a dclar que lditeur sudois ne respecte pas les rgles commerciales. Notons qu'au moment des faits, Spotify ne permettait plus  ses utilisateurs de sinscrire  son offre premium depuis son application. Cela lui permettait dviter de payer les 30 % de commission  Apple comme lexigent les rgles de lApp Store. Au lieu de cela, Spotify proposait de s'inscrire au service premium depuis son site officiel, ce qui serait contraire aux rgles imposes par Apple.

Ces dernires stipulent quun dveloppeur doit proposer la possibilit de sabonner depuis lapplication si un tel abonnement pouvait tre souscrit ailleurs. La deuxime accusation de Spotify concerne donc les 30 % de commission qu'il juge  exagre .  ce propos, la firme de Cupertino avait dclar que les propos tenus par Spotify taient infonds et ne justifiaient gure son agacement. De plus, elle avait dclar regretter le fait que Spotify avait dcid de rendre laffaire publique. Bruce Sewell, directeur juridique dApple, avait d'ailleurs envoy un courrier pour clarifier la situation avec une certaine ironie.

 Il ne fait aucun doute que Spotify a largement bnfici de son association avec lApp Store. Depuis votre arrive en 2009 sur lApp Store, la plateforme dApple vous a fourni 160 millions de tlchargements pour votre application, engendrant des centaines de millions de dollars de revenus incrmentiels pour Spotify. Cest pourquoi nous sommes troubls que vous demandiez  tre exempts des rgles qui sappliquent  tous les dveloppeurs . Apple avait soulign dans sa lettre que ses rgles sappliquent  tout le monde, dans le but de favoriser la comptition et non pas de la dissoudre.

Spotify a affirm qu'Apple utilise son App Store pour touffer l'innovation en restreignant injustement ses concurrents et pour limiter le choix des consommateurs au profit de son propre service Apple Music. Dans une plainte dpose  la CE en mars 2019, Spotify a dclar qu'Apple avait  inclin le terrain de jeu  en exploitant en sa faveur sa plateforme iOS et sa boutique en App Store. Daniel Ek, PDG de Spotify, a notamment avanc ceci en 2019 :

 Ces dernires annes, Apple a introduit dans l'App Store des rgles qui limitent dlibrment le choix et touffent l'innovation au dtriment de l'exprience utilisateur, agissant essentiellement  la fois comme joueur et comme arbitre pour dsavantager dlibrment les autres dveloppeurs d'applications. Aprs avoir tent sans succs de rsoudre les problmes directement avec Apple, nous demandons maintenant  la CE de prendre des mesures pour assurer une concurrence loyale .

 Pour illustrer ce que je veux dire, laissez-moi vous donner quelques exemples. Apple exige que Spotify et les autres services numriques paient une taxe de 30 % sur les achats effectus via le systme de paiement Apple, y compris la mise  niveau de notre service gratuit vers notre service Premium. Si nous payions cette taxe, cela nous obligerait  gonfler artificiellement le prix de notre abonnement Premium bien au-dessus du prix de Apple Music. Et pour que nos prix restent concurrentiels pour nos clients, nous ne pouvons pas le faire .

En mars, la Commission a indiqu qu'elle avait termin son enqute. Daprs le Financial Times, la Commission europenne devrait engager des poursuites judiciaires contre Apple ds cette semaine.

Spotify est loin dtre la seule entreprise  critiquer les pratiques supposment monopolistiques dApple. Dautres gants comme Netflix ou encore Rakuten ont ainsi rejoint une coalition contre la marque  la pomme pour cette raison. Lditeur de jeux vido Epic Games est all beaucoup plus loin en dposant plainte contre la firme dans plusieurs pays du monde. Finalement, Apple a dcid de lcher du lest en abaissant le cot de la commission de 30  15 % pour les dveloppeurs gagnant moins de 1 million de dollars par an.

Si Apple est finalement reconnu coupable d'avoir enfreint les rgles de l'UE, aprs une longue priode d'appels potentiels, l'entreprise encourt une amende pouvant atteindre les 10 % de ses revenus mondiaux. Par ailleurs, Bruxelles fait passer une nouvelle loi sur les marchs numriques qui cherche  dfinir quand les entreprises de la Big Tech se comportent de manire anticoncurrentielle afin que les remdes puissent tre appliqus plus rapidement.

Source : Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la commission de 30 % qui tait prleve par Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Le fait qu'Apple l'ait fait passer, sous rserve de certaines conditions,  15 % est-il susceptible de faire changer les choses ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'opinion de Spotify qui estime  qu'Apple a introduit dans l'App Store des rgles qui limitent dlibrment le choix et touffent l'innovation au dtriment de l'exprience utilisateur, agissant essentiellement  la fois comme joueur et comme arbitre pour dsavantager dlibrment les autres dveloppeurs d'applications  ?

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*LUE accuse Apple denfreindre sa rglementation en matire de concurrence :* 
* Le fabricant de l'iPhone dsavantage ses rivaux dans le streaming de musique en raison des rgles de son App Store *

*Cest la premire tape formelle de la procdure antitrust engage contre Apple aprs louverture dune enqute suite  une plainte de Spotify. La Commission de lUnion europenne prsente  Apple une liste dobjections  laquelle lentreprise devra rpondre dans les 12 semaines  venir. Cette affaire spcifique se limite aux pratiques en vigueur sur l'App Store d'Apple en matire de streaming musical. Le gant technologique amricain risque dcoper dune amende de 27 milliards de dollars. L'UE enqute sur d'autres affaires distinctes concernant les livres lectroniques et l'App Store en gnral.* 

L'UE s'est concentre sur deux rgles qu'Apple impose aux dveloppeurs : l'utilisation obligatoire du systme d'achat in-app d'Apple (pour lequel Apple prlve une commission de 30 %) et une rgle interdisant aux dveloppeurs d'applications d'informer les utilisateurs des autres possibilits d'achat en dehors des applications.  Les rgles d'Apple mettent  mal la concurrence sur le march des services de streaming musical en augmentant les cots pour les dveloppeurs d'applications de streaming de musique concurrentes. Il en rsulte une hausse des prix pour les consommateurs pour leurs abonnements musicaux en ligne sur les appareils iOS , indique la Commission. 

Le nud central de cette affaire est la part de 30 % qu'Apple prlve sur les abonnements. Des socits telles que Netflix et Spotify s'y opposent depuis longtemps, mais Apple a fait valoir que ces recettes contribuent aux cots de maintenance de lApp Store et  l'application de ses diverses politiques en matire de contenu, de confidentialit et de scurit. 


Apple risque dsormais une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 10 % de son chiffre d'affaires annuel. Cela pourrait reprsenter jusqu' 27 milliards de dollars si l'on se base sur le chiffre d'affaires annuel d'Apple qui tait de 274,5 milliards de dollars l'anne dernire. Lentreprise pourrait en sus tre contrainte de modifier son modle commercial, ce qui a des effets plus dommageables et durables qu'une amende. 

Spotify affirme qu'Apple utilise son App Store pour touffer l'innovation et limiter le choix des consommateurs en faveur de son propre service Apple Music. Rakuten allgue qu'il est anticoncurrentiel pour Apple de prendre une commission de 30 % sur les livres lectroniques vendus sur l'App Store tout en promouvant son propre service Apple Books.

Epic Games s'est galement joint  de nombreux dveloppeurs et entreprises qui s'opposent aux politiques de l'App Store d'Apple dans le cadre de la Coalition For App Fairness. Lditeur du jeu Fortnite a dpos une plainte antitrust auprs de l'UE au dbut de cette anne. Celle-ci s'inscrit dans le cadre d'un conflit en cours avec le gant technologique, ce, aprs que le dveloppeur de Fortnite a publiquement critiqu les politiques de l'App Store en matire de distribution et de paiement. Epic a alors tent de contourner la rduction de 30 % impose par Apple sur les achats in-app dans Fortnite et Apple a procd au retrait du jeu de son App Store. 

Apple a assoupli certaines de ses politiques au cours de l'anne coule dans un contexte o les critiques  l'encontre de l'App Store se font de plus en plus vives. Apple permet dsormais  certaines applications de streaming vido de contourner la rduction de l'App Store et a rduit son taux de commission sur l'App Store  15 % pour tout dveloppeur dont le chiffre d'affaires annuel est infrieur  1 million de dollars. 

*La vision de la coalition  propos des app stores en gnral*

Les plateformes en ligne les plus populaires au monde et les app stores qui en rgissent l'accs sont devenus une passerelle essentielle pour les consommateurs de produits et services numriques du monde entier. Si elles peuvent tre bnfiques lorsqu'elles sont exploites de manire quitable, elles peuvent galement tre utilises par les propritaires de plateformes pour nuire aux dveloppeurs et aux consommateurs. Alors que les responsables de l'application des lois, les rgulateurs et les lgislateurs du monde entier cherchent  rsoudre ces questions importantes, nous les invitons  reconnatre que chaque dveloppeur d'applications, quelle que soit sa taille ou la nature de son activit, a droit  un traitement quitable de la part de ces app stores et des propritaires de plateformes qui les exploitent, et devrait se voir accorder les droits suivants :

aucun dveloppeur ne devrait tre tenu d'utiliser exclusivement un app store ni de recourir aux services auxiliaires du propritaire de l'app store y compris les systmes de paiement ou d'accepter d'autres obligations supplmentaires pour avoir accs  l'App Store ;aucun dveloppeur ne doit tre banni de la plateforme ou faire l'objet d'une discrimination fonde sur le modle commercial d'un dveloppeur, la manire dont il fournit le contenu et les services, ou s'il est en concurrence d'une quelconque manire avec le propritaire de l'App Store ;chaque dveloppeur devrait disposer en temps utile des mmes interfaces d'interoprabilit et informations techniques que le propritaire de l'App Store met  la disposition de ses propres dveloppeurs ;chaque dveloppeur devrait toujours avoir accs aux magasins d'applications tant que son application rpond  des normes quitables, objectives et non discriminatoires en matire de scurit, de confidentialit, de qualit, de contenu et de scurit numrique ;les donnes d'un dveloppeur ne doivent pas tre utilises pour le concurrencer ;tout dveloppeur devrait toujours avoir le droit de communiquer directement avec ses utilisateurs par le biais de son application  des fins commerciales lgitimes ;aucun propritaire d'App Store ne doit s'engager dans la publicit de ses propres applications ou services, ou interfrer avec le choix des prfrences ou des dfauts des utilisateurs ;aucun dveloppeur ne devrait tre tenu de payer des frais ou des parts de revenus injustes, draisonnables ou discriminatoires, ni de vendre au sein de son application ce qu'il ne souhaite pas vendre, comme condition d'accs  l'App Store ;aucun propritaire d'App Store ne doit interdire  des tiers de proposer des boutiques 'applications concurrentes sur sa plateforme, ni dcourager les dveloppeurs ou les consommateurs de les utiliser ;tous les App Stores seront transparents en ce qui concerne leurs rgles et politiques et leurs possibilits de promotion et de commercialisation, les appliqueront de manire cohrente et objective, notifieront les changements et mettront  disposition une procdure rapide, simple et quitable pour rsoudre les litiges.

Source : Commission de l'UE

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Lexamen de ce cas antitrust par lUE est-il vraiment ncessaire quand on sait que chaque utilisateur diPhone peut avoir un accs direct aux applications Spotify ou Deezer ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la vision de la Coalition For App Fairness pour les app stores en gnral ? Quelles sont les propositions qui vous semblent les plus quitables pour les diffrentes parties que sont les possesseurs de boutiques dapplications dune part et les dveloppeurs tiers dautre part ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Face au Congrs amricain, Jeff Bezos dclare qu'il ne peut pas garantir que les employs d'Amazon n'ont pas accs aux donnes des vendeurs tiers pour favoriser les produits de son entreprise
 ::fleche::  Fortnite aurait fait exploser les bnfices d'Epic Game en 2018 jusqu' 3 milliards de dollars grce notamment  la vente de contenus additionnels
 ::fleche::  Aprs un bras de fer qui aura dur prs de deux ans, Epic abandonne le combat et publie Fortnite sur PlayStore, regrettant que Google rende extrmement mince la possibilit d'viter le Play Store
 ::fleche::  Google assure que Fortnite ne bnficiera d'aucun traitement de faveur sur le Play Store s'il veut revenir et que sa taxe de 30 % est valable pour tous, Epic dnonce un abus de position dominante

----------

